# بخش دانشجویی و تحصیلات تکمیلی > پرسش و پاسخ دانشجویان علوم پایه >  کتاب برای فیزیک عمومی

## Mohammed15

سلام دوستان 
اگر می شود کتاب خوب در زمینه ی فیزیک عمومی 1 معرفی کنید 
ممنون

----------

